# A Tutorial on Teaching your Budgie to say a phrase!



## audit (Sep 22, 2015)

Hi everyone 

I thought I would bring to you a nice and easy little tutorial that I posted also when I was on my old forum. Unfortunately, now that the site is no longer running, all of my previous posts are deleted or "missing" forever. 

Here is a nice little way to teach your budgie a simple phrase, if you are going to be away for a bit or are going to be very busy during a period of time. *Please note that this is something I myself came up with, and is not affiliated with any other active site out there. Please, if this does not work for you please be respectful and not get frustrated or abuse your bird. This is something I though a few people may want to try!* 

Step One:
Make sure you have a media playing device. This can include Computers, iPods and other iDevices, mp3 players, e.t.c  make sure that you have the chord for this device to connect it to a computer, (if it is a computer you will be using to play the media, none will be needed! Proceed in the steps until #3 and then move to the steps for computers down below!)

Step Two:
Use this site: https://online-voice-recorder.com/ to record you saying the phrase a few times, 5 or 6 is fine! For best results, make sure that there is little or no background noise. Then, download the media file (example: .mp3, .wav, .wmv).

Step Three: *(IF ON COMPUTER PLEASE PROCEED TO COMPUTER STEP ONE DOWN BELOW. YOU CAN SKIP THIS )*
Open iTunes or other software that you use to connect to your media player. Import the .mp3 or the file format (through click and drag or other menus) and then sync it onto your desired player. This is where the cord that came with the player comes in. In order to sync you have to connect it (most of the time via USB to your computer.)

Step Four:
Once the media file (.mp3, .wav, .wmv, e.t.c) is on your media player, locate the loop button on your media player, and play the media file ("song") of you saying the phrase on loop using a speaker. Make sure it is not too loud to annoy, yet not too quiet so it is not heard. Make it the perfect volume so that it is background noise, like a fan. Some birdies :budgie: that may learn to talk and mimic "noises of the flock" and start repeating them!

Step Five:
Continue on with what your work  I like to continually come back to my birdies and make sure they are happy and very comfortable playing with their toys. _As previously stated, this is something I am also testing out with my birds so please do not get mad if it it does not work. *Not all birdies can learn to speak.*_
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
FOR COMPUTERS: Step One:
Once you have made the media file of you speaking the phrase a few times, move the file into your Music folder (Open Windows Explorer/File Explorer and on the sidebar there should be a folder under Libraries titled "Music." Drag and drop it here or create a folder elsewhere where you shall keep it to store it in.

FOR COMPUTERS: Step Two:
Now that the above step is complete, go to Start and then search Windows Media Player and open it. Once it is open go to Playlists on the sidebar and create a new playlist. Name this playlist anything you want, I am naming mine "Birdie Talk." Now go back to the Music tab and then drag and drop the media file here. Once it is in the library right click it and select Add To > (and then your playlist name that you chose here)  It should now be in the playlist!

FOR COMPUTERS: Step Three:
Once it is in the playlist, double click the media file to play it and then press the "Turn Repeat On" button that is on the main menu (hint: it is next to the play, skip, pause, stop buttons.) This will turn the playlist on repeat and then perform step Four and Five above. 

I hope that you found this (not so quick, sorry!) tutorial helpful  ! If you have any tech-help questions on the info I have given then you are more than welcome to ask a question in comments below or in Private Message! Thank you all very much!

Could maybe a admin change the "A Tutorial on Teaching your budgie to phrase" to "A Tutorial on Teaching your budgie *a* phrase"? Sorry for my error there


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

I combined your post's, and changed your title. Sounds like a good method, maybe I ought to try it on my cockatiel who say's "whatcha doing" but 
refuses to learn anything more....

Thank's for sharing...


----------

